

Sports Hack Day is coming Superbowl Weekend - crabasa
http://sportshackday.com/

======
pitt1980
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5002974>

seems like a nice starting point for thinking about projects

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5005707> you could see if Bill Walsh
actually knew what he was talking about

------
securingsincity
Can't attend but here's a free idea for you all.

Can someone make a weird sports rule dictionary/feed that looks for those
strange rules. So when i go to whattheheckjusthappenedsports.com It takes a
look at all the games happening in realtime and explains to me like a 6 year
old what a balk is, and what its outcome is on the game.

"If you're watching the Cardinals/Jays game securingsincity that was a balk
which is X, and that has Y impact on the game."

Would work well for those strange replay rules in the NFL and now MLB. Hell
even Michael Vick could have used it a few years ago when he didn't know games
could end in a tie.

------
pitt1980
while you got me brainstorming, could of years ago I tried to see if having a
higher pass/run ratio led to a higher yards per play,

found that it didn't

part of that seems to be that good offenses get leads and then run the ball,
dragging back down the pass/run ratio (inverse goes as well, crappy offenses
spend the 4th quarter chucking it)

you could try rerun the experiment just using 1st quarter stats, see if that
changes it

or just stats when the score was within 7 points

------
salsakran
Wait ... a hack day where the devs have to buy tickets? On top of the event
having 3 big name sponsors? What gives?

------
pitt1980
you could look into play sequencing

is a pass more successful if the prior play was a run? last 2, 3, 4, ...n
plays were runs? if x of the last y plays were runs

same thing situationally, pass on 3rd & 3, if the last n 3rd and 3 were runs,
etc

------
jjacobson
Really looking forward to this!

